# spread myself around



## Shy1986

Ciao a tutti,
volevo sapere da voi cosa può significare in italiano la frase *spread myself around.*
L'ho trovata in questo contesto:

I see nothing wrong spread myself around.

Grazie


----------



## Kraus

Provo: Non vedo nulla di strano (che non va) intorno a me.


----------



## Alan7075

Così, senza contesto mi verrebbe da dire:
"Non ci vedo nulla di male, cospargimi tutta (di cosa non so)."


Ciao Ciao


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Così a occhio direi che manca qualcosa o non è scritta correttamente..


----------



## Kraus

Dato che i due tentativi divergono leggermente, forse un po' più di contesto ci starebbe bene


----------



## pescara

Paulfromitaly said:


> Così a occhio direi che manca qualcosa o non è scritta correttamente..


 
Hai ragione.  Lo scriverei "I see nothing wrong with spreading myself around."  

Ciao.


----------



## Shy1986

La frase prima è:

All these strange relationships really gets me down
I see nothing wrong spreading myself around

Scusate avevo sbagliato a scrivere spread
Il contesto comunque è di uno che non vuole sentirsi dire cosa fare dagli altri ma vuole vivere liberamente la propria vita.


----------



## Kraus

"Non ci vedo nulla di male se mi lascio andare"?


----------



## underhouse

pescara said:


> Hai ragione. Lo scriverei "I see nothing wrong with spreading myself around."
> 
> Ciao.


 
Ciao pescara,

ma cosa vuol dire?


----------



## pescara

underhouse said:


> Ciao pescara,
> 
> ma cosa vuol dire?


 
Ciao underhouse.
Cerco di spiegare la frase in inglese.  The previous sentence is "all these strange relationships get me down."  I interpret this as "I have had problems with my relationships" (presumably with the opposite sex).  "I see nothing wrong spreading myself around" could mean "I don't think it is wrong if I avoid serious monogamous relationships, if I have superficial relationships with a lot of different people."  

Without more context, I'm only guessing.
Ciao.


----------



## underhouse

pescara said:


> Ciao underhouse.
> Cerco di spiegare la frase in inglese. The previous sentence is "all these strange relationships get me down." I interpret this as "I have had problems with my relationships" (presumably with the opposite sex). "I see nothing wrong spreading myself around" could mean "I don't think it is wrong if I avoid serious monogamous relationships, if I have superficial relationships with a lot of different people."
> 
> Without more context, I'm only guessing.
> Ciao.


 
Quindi la dà a tutti...

Grazie, pescara!


----------



## Shy1986

In questo testo tutti puntano il dito su quel che l'autore fa soprattutto decidere di sposarsi. Le due frasi prima di queste dicono:

Do not get me wrong I'm really not souped
Ego trips is not my thing

Quindi in Italiano potrebbe essere:

Tutte queste strane relazioni mi hanno buttato giù
Non ci vedo nulla di male nel guardarmi attorno


----------



## Shy1986

Infatti le righe erano 4 e comunque parlavo sempre della stessa cosa


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Shy1986 said:


> Infatti le righe erano 4 e comunque parlavo sempre della stessa cosa


Infatti non ho cancellato nulla dal tuo post


----------



## coppergirl

I think the original sentence must have been "I see nothing wrong in spreading myself around".

The meaning depends on the context. It can mean a lot of different things, from wanting to try lots of new things or activities, to other meanings which have to do with the opposite sex.

If it is a case of relationships, then it means "not getting tied to any one person" and "I see nothing wrong with (romantically) seeing lots of people without getting tied down". It is a good sentence for the commitment-shy out there.  The connotation that goes with this one is really that everyone out there deserves a bit of you, so you are "spreading yourself around". It is usually in a slightly humerous vein, since the idea is that you don't want to disappoint anyone out there, so you have to share yourself out amongst them all. 

Another expression with a similar meaning is "I see nothing wrong with playing the field". This means the same thing---not getting tied to any one person in particular in affairs of the heart.


----------



## Shy1986

coppergirl said:


> It is a good sentence for the commitment-shy out there.


 


Thank you. God I don't know how say that in Italian.

"Non ci vedo niente di male nel vedere altri uomini"?
Potrebbe essere?


----------



## coppergirl

Maybe more like "Credo che tutti meritino l'opportunità di uscire con me".

Aspetta gli esperti! Non sono italiana, quindi non so come le donne italiane dicono questa frase.


----------



## Alan7075

coppergirl said:


> I think the original sentence must have been "I see nothing wrong in spreading myself around".



Se la premessa è una relazione lunga da cui si è usciti un po' feriti:

"Non vedo nulla di male nello spassarsela un po'."

Che ne pensate?

Ciao Ciao


----------



## kittykate

underhouse said:


> Quindi la dà a tutti...


 
Eh, no, underhouse : perché deve essere una donna? 

Poi Shy dice "uno che" e poi "l'autore" (maschio): quindi, ritira subito o, meglio ancora, metti il corrispettivo al maschile! 

caterina


----------



## brian

This is how I see it (which has already been described more or less above):

_to spread oneself around <-- to date around <-- to not tie oneself to one person/to avoid committing oneself to a relationship_

It has the same sense as "to put oneself out there" or "put oneself on the market," so to speak. I _don't _think it means "to get around," which has a negative connotation. It _may_ have a sense of "to have some fun" (with multiple partners), but not necessarily. So I'm not sure if "Non vedo nulla di male nello spassarmela un po'" works well.



			
				coppergirl said:
			
		

> Maybe more like "Credo che tutti *si* meritino l'opportunità di uscire con me".


Hi, coppergirl.  I'm not sure sure about this.. could you explain?


----------



## Angel.Aura

kittykate said:


> Eh, no, underhouse : perché deve essere una donna?
> 
> Poi Shy dice "uno che" e poi "l'autore" (maschio): quindi, ritira subito o, meglio ancora, metti il corrispettivo al maschile!
> 
> caterina


Te l'avevo già detto che sei un genio? 
Quindi non è una che "la dà a tutti", ma uno che "lo sparpaglia in giro", semmai


----------



## underhouse

kittykate said:


> Eh, no, underhouse : perché deve essere una donna?
> 
> Poi Shy dice "uno che" e poi "l'autore" (maschio): quindi, ritira subito o, meglio ancora, metti il corrispettivo al maschile!
> 
> caterina


 


Angel.Aura said:


> Te l'avevo già detto che sei un genio?
> Quindi non è una che "la dà a tutti", ma uno che "lo sparpaglia in giro", semmai


 

Mi sembrava che Shy si riferisse ad una donna:



Shy1986 said:


> Thank you. God I don't know how say that in Italian.
> 
> "Non ci vedo niente di male nel vedere altri uomini"?
> Potrebbe essere?


 
Ad ogni modo, per par condicio, teniamo sicuramente a mente l'espressione suggerita da A.A. che, tra l'alro, è molto simpatica: "sparpagliarlo in giro"!


----------



## kittykate

Shy1986 said:


> Il contesto comunque è di *uno* che non vuole sentirsi dire cosa fare dagli altri ma vuole vivere liberamente la propria vita.


 


Shy1986 said:


> In questo testo tutti puntano il dito su quel che *l'autore* fa soprattutto decidere di sposarsi.


 
A me sembrava un uomo...



Angel.Aura said:


> Te l'avevo già detto che sei un genio?
> Quindi non è una che "la dà a tutti", ma uno che "lo sparpaglia in giro", semmai


 
Eh no, il genio sei tu, perché _lo sparpaglia in giro_ (magari con un ) è me-ra-vi-glio-so! 

caterina

EDIT: vedo che anche underhouse approva


----------



## coppergirl

Ciao a tutti

Per quanto riguarda la domanda di Brian, devo ammettere che la mia traduzione era solo dell'idea, e non era una traduzione esatta.

This expression is often used flippantly by the speaker, and usually as a half-joke. If the listener did not know the speaker was being flippant or coy, the listener might think the speaker was being overly egotistical. The idea underlying this is that the speaker might want to give everyone a chance, and so is so popular or in demand that he (or SHE! ) needs to be fair to everyone and "spread himself around" (or HERSELF! ).

Sometimes this just means the speaker does not want to commit, but other times it masks hurt feelings from a previously bad relationship which has just ended. Rather than admit the speaker might be feeling hurt, it is better to put a brave face on it and say "I see nothing wrong in spreading myself around a bit. You know. Give everyone a chance!" 

It was this second, underlying idea of "I think everyone deserves a chance at me" which underlies this idea of "spreading oneself around" which was what I was attempting to translate originally, since I have no idea whether Italians have this concept of spreading themselves around.  

Comunque, non so come rendere quest'idea in modo giusto in italiano.


----------



## london calling

kittykate said:


> A me sembrava un uomo...
> 
> 
> 
> Eh no, il genio sei tu, perché _lo sparpaglia in giro_ (magari con un ) è me-ra-vi-glio-so!
> 
> caterina
> 
> EDIT: vedo che anche underhouse approva


 
Ciao a tutti!

Ho letto tutto quello che avete scritto e riassumo brevemente per quello che ho capito da tutti vari interventi e dal contesto della frase:

Può significare sia _darlo/darla in giro_ sia _guardarsi attorno, allargarsi gli orizzonti, non impegnarsi_

Personalmente, propendo più per la seconda interpretazione, ma non è chiarissimo, devo ammetterlo.......


----------



## kittykate

coppergirl said:


> Maybe more like "Credo che tutti meritino l'opportunità di uscire con me".
> 
> Aspetta gli esperti! Non sono italiana, quindi non so come le donne italiane dicono questa frase.


 


coppergirl said:


> The idea underlying this is that the speaker might want to give everyone a chance, and so is so popular or in demand that he (or SHE! ) needs to be fair to everyone and "spread himself around" (or HERSELF! ).
> 
> (...)
> 
> It was this second, underlying idea of "I think everyone deserves a chance at me" which underlies this idea of "spreading oneself around" which was what I was attempting to translate originally, since I have no idea whether Italians have this concept of spreading themselves around.
> 
> Comunque, non so come rendere quest'idea in modo giusto in italiano.


 
Ciao coppergirl,

meno male che ora siamo in _par condicio_, come dice underhouse! 

_Credo che tutti meritino l'opportunità di uscire con me_ è corretta, ma secondo me non abbastanza "informale" per il contesto. 

Io direi _non vedo niente di male nel rendermi disponibile_ o, meglio ancora, _non vedo niente di male nel guardarmi intorno_. 
Che te ne pare?

caterina


----------



## coppergirl

Ciao KittyKate

Tutti e due mi sembrano bene, e mi piace molto "non vedo niente di male nel guardarmi intorno". 

Ma dimmi---`e una traduzione dell'idea inglese, oppure `e un'espressione in italiano che esistava già per esprimere questa? Voglio dire, nella stessa situazione, un ragazzo italiano   (o una ragazza italiana ) direbbe . . . ???? 

Insomma, c'`e un idioma proprio italiano per questo, oppure solo una traduzione?


----------



## kittykate

E' proprio un modo di dire italiano 
Anche a me piace qui, perché _intorno_ riprende l'_around_ dell'inglese.

Forse _spread oneself around_ è più forte di _guardarsi in giro_/_intorno_/_attorno_ (che, mi accorgo solo ora, era stato già proposto da london calling ), però sicuramente lo diciamo, ed è anche abbastanza "neutra" come espressione.

caterina


----------



## coppergirl

Grazie mille Kittykate!  Sono sollevata di vedere che anche gli italiani devono "spread themselves around" a volte!


----------



## kittykate

You are welcome, coppergirl and yes, it happens, even to best of us...! 

caterina


----------



## Shy1986

Io credo sia giusto "non ci vedo nulla di male nel spassarmela un pò" oppure anche "non ci vedo nulla di male nel guardarmi un pò in giro" come avevo tradotto prima di chiedere questa cosa. Forse mi ero fatta ingannare da quell'around. Inoltre non c'è una giusta espressione in italiano per dire che lei/lui non vuole impegnarsi e quindi non ci vede nulla di male nell'andare con tutti/e.

L'autore è Bobby Brown ma poi è stato rifatto il tutto da Britney Spears  quindi sia donna che uomo


----------



## Alan7075

Angel.Aura said:


> Te l'avevo già detto che sei un genio?
> Quindi non è una che "la dà a tutti", ma uno che "lo sparpaglia in giro", semmai



Grande, I love this one 

And I also think it might do


----------

